# HYSIDE's 2016 Catalog



## Hyside Inflatables (Jul 26, 2012)

Check it out! New Catalog for 2016!



Pre-Season Private Boater Perks:

FREE Freight on ALL Boats
10% Off ALL Accessories
Pick your color and delivery date (delivery starts March 15th)
Only 20% deposit required

If you are a guide or industry professional, contact us for a PRO deal on ANY GEAR.

The dealio above expires Oct. 30th, however the final Pre-Season deadline is Dec. 11th. Don't wait, production is limited!

FOR MORE PRE-SEASON INFO OR TO GET A QUOTE ON ALL YOUR GEAR, CLICK HERE.

Here's to a great year!

(If you would like a catalog mailed to you, message us your info.)


----------

